# Deutz-allis 5215 3 point problem



## khanson100 (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a Deutz-Allis 5215 and the 3 point hitch will not lift anymore. It lowers fine and I can lift it manually and it will hold in place, but will not lift with the lever. I understand this is basically the same tractor as an AC 5015. Loader hydraulics work just fine.

Also need to replace or repair the tachometer as the cable snapped right at the tach.

Thanks for the hep!


----------



## 2buttugly (Jun 5, 2014)

khanson100 said:


> I have a Deutz-Allis 5215 and the 3 point hitch will not lift anymore. It lowers fine and I can lift it manually and it will hold in place, but will not lift with the lever. I understand this is basically the same tractor as an AC 5015. Loader hydraulics work just fine.
> 
> Also need to replace or repair the tachometer as the cable snapped right at the tach.
> 
> Thanks for the hep!


This post is 4 years old. I have the same tractor with the same problems. Were there any solutions offered?


----------



## bill hodge (Oct 2, 2017)

replaced hyd oil filter and most of the oil but still does not lift, diconnected hi pressure line and oil does come out when tractor is running so pump must be working. there is lever which I nomally do not operate which is spring loaded but if I move it lift comes up approx inch or more and every time i move lever it jumps the inch .note did find drain plug but oil did not come out so I siphoned as much as I could from the filter hole .


----------



## Allis5015 (Feb 23, 2019)

khanson100 said:


> I have a Deutz-Allis 5215 and the 3 point hitch will not lift anymore. It lowers fine and I can lift it manually and it will hold in place, but will not lift with the lever. I understand this is basically the same tractor as an AC 5015. Loader hydraulics work just fine.
> 
> Also need to replace or repair the tachometer as the cable snapped right at the tach.
> 
> Thanks for the hep!


If you’re loader is working fine than the hydraulic pump is working. That leaves the control valve which is internal. It might have something plugging a port or something is in there not allowing the valve to close so it builds pressure to raise your 3 point arms.


----------

